

Middle school student facing felony for cybercrime - techman9
http://www.tampabay.com/news/publicsafety/crime/middle-school-student-charged-with-cyber-crime-in-holiday/2224827

======
paulhauggis
I don't really see this as 'hacking'. He used an administrative password that
he was given and changed a background image to something that embarrassed the
teacher.

This sort of thinking is a big problem in society today. Someone embarrasses
or offends a person and they want extreme punishment and don't care about the
consequences. The worst part? The government, businesses, and institutions
allow it.

~~~
freehunter
It certainly is hacking. A system was secured and the access was not
authorized by the owner of the system. It's not a sophisticated hack, in the
same way that sliding a credit card through a door to defeat a poorly designed
door lock is not a sophisticated way of breaking and entering, but it's
breaking and entering none the less.

However, charging a kid with a criminal offense for showing interest in
probably the biggest growing field in IT today isn't going to do wonders for
his future creativity. He'll probably become a lawyer instead of a Certified
Ethical Hacker.

